# Otis Elite Kit



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I had asked Ebbs about a cleaing kit and he suggested the Otis. Never heard of them and I was still useing the old school screw togather rods to clean my toys. So I looked it up and made a cpl call to Otis Company.
The Elite kit is like 140-150 but I found it at Amazon.com for $100 with free shipping. Ordered and had been waiting









It came in this morning and I went through the kit and I have to say I am VERY pleased !! Tonight I will probally be cleaning all my clean guns...lol
This kit probally has everything I could need to clean up any gun I might have !!

THANKS BUDDY !!!

Luke


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok Ive got to say that I am VERY pleased with this kit.
I have never used the cable or rope type kits, always used the old screw togather rod kit that I have had for 20 yrs.

Dug out my 17 fireball and cleaned it with the Otis. I honestly have to say that the bore is as clean as it was the day I pulled it out of the box ! I live out in BFE and good cleaning supplies are not easily just picked up for the 17 caliber, brushes, swabs ect. This kit had it all.

Pulled out the the old 222 over 20 guage and cleaned both the barrels and they look as good as new.

My 2 yr old boy woke up so I had to shut the cleaning down.

I will continue to clean all the other and tell you folks how it comes out but I am SURE it will have the same results.

HATS OFF TO OTIS !!!

Thanks HAUS OF GUNS on Facebook for the suggestions

Luke


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had one for a few years now and yes it is a good system, I really like the small carry kit,as I throw it in my pacarry all and put it in the truck when I go hunting.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

YD being out here in the middle of no where I had no idea about these. Ive been missing out to say the least. And yes sir the lil carry pack will come in handy !! The same day I bought the Elite I bought a use lil pack on ebay....so now I got TWO carrying packs plus the satchel the Elite came in !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've carried a pack from day 1 when coyote hunting, I probably carry more than I need to but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I got my otis kit for free from my wonderful (in case he's a lurker on this site LOL) Brother in law. He won it in a sniper competition and as he had won one previously thought of me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Own a few of the small kits myself, and one of the big kits too. There is no better way to clean a gun IMO.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Own a few of the small kits myself, and one of the big kits too. There is no better way to clean a gun IMO.


Now this ol county boy as seen the light I would have to agree. Ive saw the rope cleaners and such but just thought it was to much money cause you would have to buy so many of them. With the Otis Elite it comes with it ALLLLL plus a small kit to carry in the field and as stated above I got another off ebay.


----------

